# Which virus is this?



## PHRAG (Jun 28, 2006)

This is a Bllra. I recently purchased mail order. I am so frustrated with the condition that I don't know what to say. Can anyone tell me which virus this might be...


----------



## PHRAG (Jun 28, 2006)

More questions. 

How many vendors will just sell plants whether they are virused or not? 

What do you do when you get one? 

Should I expect that the vendor is going to do anything about this i.e. refund, better plant? 

Should I keep this plant, or get rid of it before my other plants get virused? 

Do I just keep it, because there is a good chance many of my other plants are virused and I don't even know it?


----------



## Marco (Jun 28, 2006)

My bllra has spots like that to towards the tips of older leafs but my spots aren't as big though. I don't have the yellowing though. I've been told and read that the small litte black spots on the leaves are normal. I'm no expert though.

edit - response to second post

Some vendors are nice enough to replace it. But it might also be once of those "you pay for what you get plants". I've bought a phal from a vendor whom I told "I was told that this phal you gave me had leaf rot on the new leaf in the center" And she was like "who told you this no one for sure can know whats going on in a plant unless its sent to a lab". She was pretty obnoxious actually. Safe to say I don't deal with them anymore. I ended up keeping the plant and its still alive. 

It's definately worth a try to go call the vendor and see whats up. 

There's this general orchid forum that I go to www.theorchidsource.com which has a "hall of fame/shame" section that critiques many vendors. Their critiques are generally on point.


----------



## PHRAG (Jun 28, 2006)

The only plant I have ever heard of black spots being normal on are Ascocentrums. It is also hard to tell, but you can see it more in the second photo. There are long yellow streaks with hundreds of tiny little black spots in them.


----------



## Marco (Jun 28, 2006)

Yeah I see exactly what you mean. My bllra leaves only turn yellow like that when their about to drop. Did you check the roots yet? Maybe its because it's in bad condition from prior culture and the leaves are about to drop? I definately wouldn't leave out the possibility of a virus though. How to diagnos for virus though, that I dont know. I've only seen pictures of the mosaic virus. If my memory serves me correctly that doesnt look like the mosaic virus.


----------



## PHRAG (Jun 28, 2006)

Ok, I did just read while searching for virus information that some black spots are "normal" on oncidium intergenerics. I had never heard that before. Whether it is the large black pits, or small black dots on my plant that are the normal ones, I don't know. 

But the yellow streaking has me worried. I did repot and check the roots and everything seemed on the up and up there. Lots of healthy roots with new root tips. 

Maybe it is not a virus, but the plant is in such bad shape I am angry either way. Three bulbs and not one leaf is without some sort of streaking with black pits and mechanical damage of some type. The other orchids I have recieved from this vendor have all been spectacular, but this one looks like a dog shook it around in it's mouth before they shipped it.


----------



## Heather (Jun 28, 2006)

Those spots *are* very common on intergenerics, but if you are unhappy, you should contact the vendor, I think.


----------



## bwester (Jun 28, 2006)

It doesnt look like a virus to me at all.


----------



## PHRAG (Jun 28, 2006)

Yeah, I just looked through my other intergenerics, and though I have never noticed them before, there are tiny black spots on all of them. However, the black spots on this new bllra are also accompanied by black "pits." Deep pock-marks that only appear on this plant. Here are some more photos of the leaves showing just how ragged the plant is...
























I emailed the vendor asking them to explain why they would send me such a bad plant, and what they want to do about a replacement. Am I blowing it all out of proportion. I have that tendency  Thing is, this is not some $20 special, I paid over $50 for this plant including shipping.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 28, 2006)

The posting about oncidium intergenerics are right on. But if you are worried, the best thing to do is send a piece of the leaf to a lab that tests for viruses.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jun 28, 2006)

I have definitely seen those marks on Onc. type intergenerics. In fact, many years ago I got one of those from Everglades Orchids...I wrote them about the spotting on the leaves...and got the reply that it is normal for many of these crosses...which it apparently is. Still, for $4 a test from Critter Creek, its worth testing out anyway. About 75-80% of the orchids I send in for testing...which have what look to me like obvious viral symptoms- turn out to be clean. I'm currently testing out my Laelia purpurata...which has suspicious circular lesions..but I have had this plant for over 25 years...and the lesions are probably due to the scales which thrive during the winter and disappear in summer...still, not taking any chances. Take care, Eric


----------



## johnndc (Jun 28, 2006)

There have been articles about the spots on oncs, and it's not clear anyone knows what causes them, they're apparently all too common and all too normal. Sharry baby is full of them. The pitting looks like something I get on my paphs occasionally (I know with paphs folks sometimes say it could be a change in conditions, humidity or something), and the wrinkliness could be lack of water while the leaf was growing. Still, if the plant is nice, I'd research more as to whether that type of plant has the characteristic spotting that oncidiums gets.


----------



## Mahon (Jun 28, 2006)

These spots I see not only on Oncidiinae Intergeneric Hybrids, I see on even the species of ... I am unsure what it is, one of my first orchid books says it is a fungus, but if it is, it is very minor, and does not spread... you can find the same spotting on other VERY thin leaved plants, like _Grammatophyllum scriptum_, _Cyrtopodium_ species, _Dedrobium finisterae_, some _Prosthechea_ and _Epidendrum_ species... I never see the same spotting on thicker leaves, like _Phalaenopsis_ or _Cattleya_...

I have a very rare _Oncidium floridanum_ that has these spots sometimes... usually they occur when the bulb JUST finishes getting to a mature size, before it blooms... I never worry about it, because nothing has ever happened. I do watch it, because I would hate to lose this species...

_Ascocentrums_ do have spotted leaves, and so does _Oncidium stacyii_... the pencil like leaves have slightly discolored spots, but are natural... 

-Pat


----------



## PHRAG (Jun 28, 2006)

Ok, if you guys didn't recognized it as a virus, I feel better about it. I trust that you guys know these things or I wouldn't have asked. I am still dissapointed in the amount of damage to the leaves, which is more than just lack of water. There are sections missing and leaf breaks, but I guess I can live with that while the plant grows out of it. 

Sorry for raising such a stink, but in all seriousness, I have purchased plants that were ten times larger and in nicer condition than this at Trader Joes for $13. I guess I just expected Norman's to send me better for my $50.


----------



## Mahon (Jun 29, 2006)

...personally, I wouldn't say it was a steal of an orchid, but someday you will come across a true deal and make up for it... learn by experience (and more importantly, other's experiences!).

-Pat


----------



## PHRAG (Jun 29, 2006)

And that is the problem Pat. It was not a steal of an orchid. For $50 I could have ordered another philippinense in spike. Instead I have to nurse this bllra back to something presentable. Granted, this is going to be one of the cooler oncidium intergenerics that I have if it blooms decent enough. 

But I expected more from the company. I want to place another order with them, but I am holding off to see if they contact me. I have been told not to hold my breath waiting for them to get back to me. It was purchased from Norman's, who have a reputation for great plants (mostly) and crappy customer service. 

Ok, I promise to stop being a crybaby about it now. :sob:


----------



## PHRAG (Jun 29, 2006)

This is what the Bllra is...

http://www.sqr.or.jp/usr/fujiengei/orchid/WL5265.html

It's called Bllra. Smile Eri, and it has the shape of a Tahoma Glacier. The flower blooms out pure white, and as it matures, it gets neon purple striping around all the petals. Some of you may think these boring, but I am digging them.


----------



## bench72 (Jun 29, 2006)

Another group of orchids that get the same black spotting is the Zygopetalums... generally appears after the leaves are subjected to wet and cold... 

Many of the Onc Sharry Babies as previously mentioned definitely shows the same spotting...

finally, the flower is BEE-YOO-TI-FULL!!!


----------

